# Studie: Hoher IQ bei MOBAs wichtiger als bei Shootern



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Studie: Hoher IQ bei MOBAs wichtiger als bei Shootern*

						Hohes Abschneiden in klassischen Intelligenztests führt laut einer aktuellen Studie eher dazu in MOBA-Spielen wie League of Legends, Dota 2 und Co. erfolgreich zu sein, während der Erfolg in Shootern wie Battlefield 3 oder Destiny angeblich nicht so stark vom Intelligenzquotienten abhängig sein soll, sondern vor allem vom Alter.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Studie: Hoher IQ bei MOBAs wichtiger als bei Shootern*


----------



## Nightslaver (16. November 2017)

Nicht verwunderlich, in Shootern kommt es vor allem auf Reflexe / Reaktionsvermögen an, das ist bei jungen Menschen besser als bei Personen älteren Semesters.
In MOBAs hingegen kommt es auch darauf an Situationen zu analysieren, sich an sich ändernde Situationen anpassen zu können und Taktiken umzusetzen und stark teamfähig zu sein, Reaktionsfähigkeiten sind dort ehr sekundär von Bedeutung.

Entsprechend nicht verwunderlich das Leute mit besseren Reaktionsvermögen daher in Shootern besser sind als in MOBAs und  "intelligentere" Personen ehr in MOBAs.


----------



## Charmin86 (16. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht verwunderlich, in Shootern kommt es vor allem auf Reflexe / Reaktionsvermögen an, das ist bei jungen Menschen besser als bei Personen älteren Semesters.
> In MOBAs hingegen kommt es auch darauf an Situationen zu analysieren, sich an sich ändernde Situationen anpassen zu können und Taktiken umzusetzen und stark teamfähig zu sein, Reaktionsfähigkeiten sind dort ehr sekundär von Bedeutung.
> 
> Entsprechend nicht verwunderlich das Leute mit besseren Reaktionsvermögen daher in Shootern besser sind als in MOBAs und  "intelligentere" Personen ehr in MOBAs.



Ich denke in Shootern wie CS:GO oder Squad würde das Ergebnis nochmals anders aussehen. Würde mich jedenfalls echt interessieren.


----------



## Zsinj (16. November 2017)

Wenn ich mir so manchen Chatverlauf in BF anschaue wissen die meisten nicht mal wie man IQ schreibt. 
Ansonsten mit richtigen Squads und Teamgeist ist es nochmal was anderes. Ansonsten wundert mich die Schlussfolgerung nicht.


----------



## tallantis (16. November 2017)

Wieder eine dieser Studien die mich als Psychologie Studenten wieder nur lachen lässt. Bullshit.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (16. November 2017)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Ich denke in Shootern wie CS:GO oder Squad würde das Ergebnis nochmals anders aussehen. Würde mich jedenfalls echt interessieren.



Naja, bei CS:GO gibt es jetzt nicht wirklich viel Variation. Jede Map hat ihre Spots und die werden gedeckt.


----------



## cht47 (16. November 2017)

Dafür brauchen die ne Studie? Es sind in Kriegen ja auch selten die Professoren an der Front...  die Schlauen sind die Strategen und sitzen gemütlich im Management. 
Gerade bei Battlefield/Overwatch sind nicht gerade die schlausten unterwegs.. Spawn, rein rennen, sterben, spawn genau nochmal so rein rennen,.. spawn.. hmm das muss doch klappen also nochmal.. da ist manche Stubenfliege intelligenter. 

Bei Taktik Shootern schaut das schon anders aus (dabei meine ich nicht die CSGO Pappnasen). Wahrscheinlich gibt es deswegen kaum noch Strategiespiele, der Markt passt sich ja da an die Spieler an.. allgemein sind Games heute um Faktor 10 einfacher. Das SNES Mini macht mich echt fertig..  ich weiß nicht wie ich als Stift Contra III durchzocken konnte... da hilft nur Level auswendig lernen und schon springen und schießen bevor man den Gegner ins Bild laufen sieht ..


----------



## cozma (16. November 2017)

Na dann bin ich quasi raus  gehe stramm auf die 50 zu und spiele noch Shooter............

Nee im Ernst, ich würde mal vermuten, wer seit Doom oder Duke Nukem dabei ist und 
recht regelmäßig daddelt kann durchaus die Reflexe fit halten. Noch geht das ganz gut
und hängt mMn. noch mehr mit dem Training als mit dem Alter zusammen. Klar wird man etwas
überlegter im Spiel und die Zeiten mit Quake und Unreal sind vorbei aber es macht noch
Laune und läuft nach ein zwei Runden meist wie vor Jahren.

Also ich will eine Gegenstudie mit 40+ Spielern und den Effekt des Shooterspielens auf deren Reflexe
sonst fühle ich mich ausgegrenzt und aufs Abstellgleis verbannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. November 2017)

cozma schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich quasi raus  gehe stramm auf die 50 zu und spiele noch Shooter............
> 
> Nee im Ernst, ich würde mal vermuten, wer seit Doom oder Duke Nukem dabei ist und
> recht regelmäßig daddelt kann durchaus die Reflexe fit halten. Noch geht das ganz gut
> ...



Das heißt doch auch nicht das du mit 50 plötzlich langsam wie eine Schnecke bist, aber es hat schon seinen Grund warum die allermeisten Starcraft-Pros, die ganz vorne dabei sind, irgendwo im Alter zwischen 16 und 30 Jahren sind, da ist das Reaktionsvermögen einfach auf seiner absoluten Hochform, wobei es ab 24-26 Jahren schon anfängt langsam abzunehmen.
Sicher kannst du auch mit 40 noch zimlich erfolgreich Starcraft spielen, aber das Reaktionsvermögen ist da nicht mehr so gut. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kannst du es auch noch mit Erfahrung ausgleichen, aber irgendwann reicht Erfahrung halt auch nicht mehr aus um mangelndes Reaktionsvermögen auszugleichen und du bist dann zwar noch gut, aber eben nicht mehr an der obersten Spitze.

Ist doch im Fußball nicht völlig anders, auch da sind wenige Profi-Spieler älter als 40.
Irgendwann kannst du die Leistung halt nicht mehr bringen die du mit 20 gebracht hast. 
Gut ok, im Fußball mag auch noch die körperliche Verfassung eine Rolle spielen, ist halt körperlich sehr fordernd, aber eben auch nicht nur.


----------



## sterreich (17. November 2017)

Also ich hab, sofern ich bisherigen Testergebnissen glauben darf, einen hohen IQ, bin aber sowohl in MOBAs als auch in Shootern lausig, was sagt das also aus?  

Aber ernsthaft: Dürfte die wenigsten überraschen. 
Selbst im verhältnismäßig taktischen Counterstrike gibt es ein gewisses Standardrepertoire das schnell gelernt ist. Jedes Team übt gewisse Züge einfach ausgiebig und der Captain macht während eines Matches die Calls. Teilweise sogar ein eigener Coach (je nach Ligaregelung). Der Rest besteht vor allem aus Reflexen, Skill, Glück und Kommunikation. Von CoD und Co. brauchen wir gar nicht erst sprechen.

Nimmt man im Gegenzug Dota oder LoL her: knapp 100 Helden von denen man Fähigkeiten, Movesets, Counter, Buildsets je nach Spielweise (Carry, Offlane, Support) und deren Synergie-
Effekte kennen muss. Dazu nochmal zig Items die situationsspezifisch sind. Kenntnis der gegnerischen Stärken. Das Taktieren bei der Heldenwahl. Etc.
Hab mal das Spielerportrait von "iceiceice" gesehen, in seiner "Freizeit" hat er den Base-Armor sämtlicher Helden und Items auswendig gelernt.

Da liegen schon Welten zwischen der erforderlichen Denkleistung.


----------



## Bartmensch (17. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das heißt doch auch nicht das du mit 50 plötzlich langsam wie eine Schnecke bist, aber es hat schon seinen Grund warum die allermeisten Starcraft-Pros, die ganz vorne dabei sind, irgendwo im Alter zwischen 16 und 30 Jahren sind, da ist das Reaktionsvermögen einfach auf seiner absoluten Hochform, wobei es ab 24-26 Jahren schon anfängt langsam abzunehmen...



Schöne Theorie, jedoch die medizinischen Studien besagen, dass die Reaktionsfähigkeit gerade der Nerven erst ab dem 39 Lebensjahr abnehmen.
Dass ESportler so früh ausgebrannt sind, hat vielmehr damit zu tun, dass es keine wirkliche Trainings- und Ernährungslehre für sie gibt.
Wenn Du Höchstleistungen bringst, aber ansonsten weiter lebst, wie ein normaler LAN Party Spieler (eben ungesund), ist irgendwann der Ofen aus.
Ohne spezielle Trainings und auch Diäten kann man nun mal nicht sehr lange auf dem Top Niveau spielen.
Dass viele ältere Spieler schlechter bei dem FPS Spielen werden ist meiner Meinung nach eher ein Zeitproblem.
Wenn man eine Familie und Beruf hat, bleibt einem keine Zeit für 3 bis 8 h Training am Tag.
Aber soviel braucht man für Top Leistungen...


----------



## hazelol (17. November 2017)

ein profi spieler heutzutage nennt sein game beruf. alle tier 1 vll noch tier2 spieler können vom spielen leben. 
mich würde auch mal interessieren welche fps hier als maßstab genommen wurden. ein cod oder bf kann man auch nicht als anspruchsvoll kennzeichnen.

und grade im drecks game lol sollte man den chat ausblenden.


----------



## Gimmick (17. November 2017)

tallantis schrieb:


> Wieder eine dieser Studien die mich als Psychologie Studenten wieder nur lachen lässt. Bullshit.



Man muss dazu sagen, dass die Studie selbst bei der Auswertung nur von einer Korrelation spricht. In der Diskussion werden zwar Mutmaßungen über die Kausalität, mit Verweis auf andere Studien,  aufgestellt aber alles in allem scheint sich die Studie ihrer beschränkten Aussagekraft schon gewusst zu sein.



sterreich schrieb:


> Also ich hab, sofern ich bisherigen Testergebnissen glauben darf, einen hohen IQ, bin aber sowohl in MOBAs als auch in Shootern lausig, was sagt das also aus?



Das bedeutet: Du spielst schlecht


----------



## Cosmas (17. November 2017)

Ein hoher IQ sagt nichts über strategisches Denken und taktische Fähigkeiten, geschweige denn über die Umsetzung und das flexible anpassen selbiger aus, er legt diesen Schluss nur nahe, von daher ist diese Studie BS.

Ausserdem grenzen hohe IQs oft auch an Inselbegabungen, mit anderen Worten, die Leute sind oft in einer oder evtl mehreren Sachen echt gut und dafür bekommen sie den Rest des Lebens kaum auf die Reihe, bzw unterscheiden sich da nicht von ihren "mit weniger IQ gesegneten" Pendants der breiteren Masse, von daher ist eine solche Pauschalisierung ebenfalls unangebracht.

Desweiteren sind "Studien"  mit grade mal knapp 60 Leuten maximal ein Indikator, jedoch bei weitem nicht repäsentativ.


----------



## KrHome (17. November 2017)

tallantis schrieb:


> Wieder eine dieser Studien die mich als Psychologie Studenten wieder nur lachen lässt. Bullshit.


Was hat dein Psychologiestudium mit dieser Studie zu tun? 

Möchtest du hier Kompetenz suggerieren wo keine ist?

Die Studie ist zig Seiten lang und ich bezweifle irgendjemand hier im Thread hat sie gelesen (abgesehen von mir gerade). Golem und PCGH haben sich *einen Punkt* herausgepickt, nämlich den, dass man sehen konnte, dass Probanden mit höherem IQ tendenziell besser besser als Probanden mit niedrigem IQ in League of Legends abgeschnitten haben, während ein solcher Zusammenhang in Battlefield nicht beobachtet werden konnte. 

Und irgendwie war das auch zu erwarten, oder? langsames Taktikspiel <> reaktionschnelles Ballerspiel



Cosmas schrieb:


> Ausserdem grenzen hohe IQs oft auch an  Inselbegabungen, mit anderen Worten, die Leute sind oft in einer oder  evtl mehreren Sachen echt gut und dafür bekommen sie den Rest des Lebens  kaum auf die Reihe, bzw unterscheiden sich da nicht von ihren "mit  weniger IQ gesegneten" Pendants der breiteren Masse, von daher ist eine  solche Pauschalisierung ebenfalls unangebracht.


Was genau ermittelt wurde, wird in jeder Studie definiert. Also echt  jetzt... das sind absolute Basics für die Durchführung einer solchen Untersuchung. Für wie blöd haltet ihr die Leute,  die Studien machen? Vielleicht liest du das Ding einfach mal?


----------



## McRoll (17. November 2017)

Also wenn in LoL im Schnitt Leute mit höherem IQ unterwegs sind, dann will ich gar nicht wissen was in Shootern so rumläuft 
Habe die Community in LoL und CS "genießen dürfen", meiner Meinung nach geben die sich nichts....


----------



## Taskmaster (17. November 2017)

McRoll schrieb:


> Also wenn in LoL im Schnitt Leute mit höherem IQ unterwegs sind, dann will ich gar nicht wissen was in Shootern so rumläuft
> Habe die Community in LoL und CS "genießen dürfen", meiner Meinung nach geben die sich nichts....



Es geht ja nicht um die intelligentere Community, sonder in welchem Genre man mit einem höheren IQ erfolgreicher ist.


> Wissenschaftler der Universität von York in Großbritannien haben laut einer kürzlich veröffentlichten Studie herausgefunden, dass Spieler mit guten Leistungen in Intelligenztests sich auch besser in MOBA-Titeln wie League of Legends schlagen. Gleichzeitig wurde auch die Auswirkung der Intelligenz auf den Erfolg in First-Person-Shootern untersucht, wobei diese hier weitaus weniger von wissenschaftlicher Bedeutung sein soll, während das Alter ein wichtiger Faktor sein soll.



Über die Qualität der Community sagt das erst mal nichts aus.


----------



## McRoll (17. November 2017)

Schon klar, ich hab einfach angenommen dass man eher bei dem Genre hängenbleibt wo man besser performt, sodass sich die Gruppen mit der Zeit auf die Genres verteilen.

Ansonsten denk ich dass da schon was dran ist, aber man sollte für aussagekräftigere Ergebnisse andere Genres nehmen, wie z.B. Strategie vs Shooter. Ein Strategiespiel ist ja wie eine Fortführung von einem MOBA, weil da ähnliche Mechaniken zum Tragen kommen, aber noch tiefergehender. Ein MOBA ist recht schnell erlernt, bei einem Starcraft auf Profiniveau schauts schon anders aus.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. November 2017)

Man bleibt wohl da hängen, wo man Spaß hat und um den zu haben, muss man ja nicht unbedingt zu den besten 10% der Spieler gehören.
Da reichen auch Siege im Sumpf der Mittelmäßigkeit.^^


----------



## nonsense (17. November 2017)

> Gleichzeitig wurde auch die Auswirkung der  Intelligenz auf den Erfolg in First-Person-Shootern untersucht, wobei  diese hier weitaus weniger von wissenschaftlicher Bedeutung sein soll,  während das Alter ein wichtiger Faktor wird. Dies führen die  Wissenschaftler auf die abnehmende Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und  motorischen Fähigkeiten im Alter zurück. Ältere Spieler seien den  Jüngeren merklich unterlegen gewesen.


Ja und nein, das ist halt eine Studie die auf Mainstream ausgelegt ist.
Ich kann mich mit mitte 30 wohl auch in die Riege der älteren Spieler einreihen und bestätige dies nicht mit den Reaktionszeiten, ok liegt wohl daran das ich von der Jugend an, bis jetzt, Shooter gespielt habe und diese Reflexe gut Trainiert sind.
Jemand der solche Titel nur ab und spielt wird da nicht so konditionierte Reflexe haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht verwunderlich, in Shootern kommt es vor allem auf Reflexe / Reaktionsvermögen an, das ist bei jungen Menschen besser als bei Personen älteren Semesters.
> In MOBAs hingegen kommt es auch darauf an Situationen zu analysieren, sich an sich ändernde Situationen anpassen zu können und Taktiken umzusetzen und stark teamfähig zu sein, Reaktionsfähigkeiten sind dort ehr sekundär von Bedeutung.


Wie oben shon geschrieben, es hängt davon ab wie Trainiert diese Reflexe sind. 
Pauschal zu sagen "ältere Spieler sind langsamer" halte ich aus der Luft gegriffen, genau so will ich auch nicht sagen das ich genau so schnelle Reflexe habe wie jemand der 20 Jahre jünger ist aber ich habe bessere Reflexe als jamend gleichen alters der nicht seit über 20 Jahren mit der Matiere vertraut ist.

Taktisches Denken und Vorgehen ist so gut wie in jedem Spiel von Vorteil, nicht umsonst wurde ich in dem Cheaterverseuchten MW3 oft genug als Cheater beschimpft weil ich nicht stumpf an einer stelle blieb sondern öfter mal "Taktisch" die Position gewechselt habe, aus dem "Hinterhalt" ein Treffer landete und oder die Objekte in der Umgebung zu nutze machte... .


----------



## Charmin86 (17. November 2017)

Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Naja, bei CS:GO gibt es jetzt nicht wirklich viel Variation. Jede Map hat ihre Spots und die werden gedeckt.



Das deckt aber nur einen minimalen Teil ab. Strategien entwickeln und ausführen, einschließlich Teamwork und Koordination, Wahrnehmung von Geräuschen, gutes Aim und Spraycontrol, Smokes, Flashes und Nades, im besten Fall perfektes Movement und dazu die nächsten Schritte der Gegner vorausahnen. Das alles für diverse Maps mit den unterschiedlichsten Gegnern.
Da steckt mehr dahinter, als man glauben mag. Unser Gehirn ist gerade bei derartigen Spielen in Höchstform.

Edit: Vorausgesetzt man geht "professionell" an das Geschehen heran und rennt nicht einfach nur rum und schießt um sich...ich finde CS:GO ist ein gutes Beispiel um das Gehirn zu testen.
Wer es aktiv auf einer höheren Ebene spielt wird mir zustimmen, dass der Großteil der Spieler nur über ein oder zwei der aufgezählten Eigenschaften verfügen. Good aim but no brain


----------



## nonsense (17. November 2017)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Das deckt aber nur einen minimalen Teil ab. Strategien entwickeln und ausführen, einschließlich Teamwork und Koordination, *Wahrnehmung von Geräuschen*, gutes Aim und Spraycontrol, Smokes, Flashes und Nades, im besten Fall perfektes Movement und dazu die nächsten Schritte der Gegner vorausahnen. Das alles für diverse Maps mit den unterschiedlichsten Gegnern.
> Da steckt mehr dahinter, als man glauben mag. Unser Gehirn ist gerade bei derartigen Spielen in Höchstform.


Gerade in heutigen Spielen in den die Akustik sehr gut enwickelt ist war/ist diese Wahrnehmung von Geräuschen mein pers. "Wallhack".
Wenn man es sehr gut kann Entfernungen von virtuellen Schüssen oder Schritten zu erahnen kann man damit verdammt viel erreichen.

Teamwork + Taktik ist natürlich das A und O in einer Teamrunde, spielt man jedoch Public wo jeder mehr oder minder doch für sich selbst kämpft ist's nix mit Teamwork und Teamtaktik - denn noch kann man hier seine eigenen Taktiken entwickeln wie etwa den Gegner beobachten und dementsprechend (re)agieren, da die meisten Publicspieler doch zu 80% die selbe Vorgehensweise verfolgen und kaum davon abweichen (so meine Erfahrung).
Mapkenntnisse sind ebenfalls von vorteil, dies erfordert das man die Karten des gewählten Spiel ein paar mal gespielt hat um im Ansatz zu wissen wo  Strategische/Taktisch gute Plätze sind etc. pp.

Solche Eigenschaften sind alle hilfreich wenn man MP Shooter spielt die auf recht kleinen bis mittel großen Karten spielen deren Abfolge so gut wie immer gleich bleibt, geht es aber an ein Openworld MP Spiel ala Armed Assault verändern sich die Bedingungen schlagartig da die Dynamik rapid zunimmt.


----------



## SimonG (18. November 2017)

Solche Studien zeigen bestenfalls, dass MOBAs ähnlicher zu IQ-Test-Aufgaben sind als Shooter. Nichts weiter.

Bei den getesteten Shootern BF3 und Destiny wundert mich das Ergebnis auch nicht. Gerade im Vergleich mit LoL und DOTA2.


----------

